# Archie, my new Red Teg



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 9, 2009)

This is Archie. He's estimated at about a year and a half old. He's a rescue from a pet store. He's got MBD and missing toes.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 9, 2009)

AWWW Very sweet face! He's lucky to have you


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 9, 2009)

Very sweet. Great pictures


----------



## Leonidas21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Two tegus with MBD sigh. Why cant people go out and buy a UVB bulb its so simple. I'm not saying its your fault, its probally the pet store you purchased him from.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 10, 2009)

Awwwww, sooo cute!!


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 10, 2009)

very nice looking tegu, seems him and panzer are getting along great, congrats! im so jealous! lol


----------



## Turbine (Jun 10, 2009)

Great looking tegu. Good luck with him.


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Jun 12, 2009)

It obviously isn't my fault, lol. Both are a year old, so it wasn't anything I would have done. They both are in a very nice setup with proper UVB/UVA, heating and humidity. And both get outside everyday in the summer for a couple of hours or more.

I didn't get them from "pet stores", I don't do pet stores.
One was from an expo from an unrespectable breeder and the other was from an all-reptile store. They took him in from a man who gave him up.


----------



## Ratchet (Jun 13, 2009)

i'm glad you finally go the red Rainey congratz...i sawa couple vids of him..he really doesnt care about anything lol


----------

